# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Tester le bon fonctionnement de IIS

## Blunt

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer un web service sur mon poste et j'ai une erreur 500, comment peut on tester le bon fonctionnement de IIS sachant que mon application fonctionne parfaitement.

----------


## ludojojo

Bonjour,

Je te conseil de vrifier dans IIS l'utilisateur qui  les droits sur ton WebService.
Par ce que erreur 500, c'est problme de droits, pas de IIS.
Slectionne ton WebService dans IIS.PropritsScurits de rpertoireAuthentification et contrle d'accs -> Modifier

----------


## Blunt

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je te conseil de vrifier dans IIS l'utilisateur qui  les droits sur ton WebService.
> Par ce que erreur 500, c'est problme de droits, pas de IIS.
> Slectionne ton WebService dans IIS.PropritsScurits de rpertoireAuthentification et contrle d'accs -> Modifier



Quand je click droit sur mon web service puis dans autorisation, je vois que le systme dispose de tous les droits  l'exception de la dernire option 'Autorisations spciales', merci d'avance de votre aide.

----------


## ludojojo

On ne doit pas avoir la mme version de IIS ou alors on ne regarde pas au mme endroit... Personnelement je coche "Activer la connexoin anonyme" et je spcifie un compte utilisateur li  cet accs !

Penses  utiliser un utilisateur dont tu connais les droits, ton compte par exemple. Evite de laisser celui par dfaut.

----------

